# Mit Java Javascript-Anfrage versenden



## Permanent (6. Feb 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Mein Problem ist: Ich lese den HTML-Quelltext von einer Seite aus und verarbeite diesen, um an ein paar Informationen zu kommen...
Soweit klappt das auch! 
Nun möchte ich noch auf Quelltext zugreifen, der sich hinter javascript-Anfragen "versteckt" zugreifen und das bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten! Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit? 

Und noch was: Ist es überhaupt erlaubt den Quelltext nach Informationen zu durchsuchen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass  es nichts anderes ist, wie wenn ich die Seiten mit einem Browser öffne... achja, ich veröffentliche natürlich nichts von alle dem, ist nur für mich privat!

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## kay73 (6. Feb 2011)

Permanent hat gesagt.:


> Nun möchte ich noch auf Quelltext zugreifen, der sich hinter javascript-Anfragen "versteckt" zugreifen und das bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten! Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit?


HtmlUnit behauptet, gerade das zu ermöglichen.



Permanent hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass  es nichts anderes ist, wie wenn ich die Seiten mit einem Browser öffne...


Ich auch.


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2011)

Neben HTML Unit wäre auch commons HttpClient eine Möglichekit.


----------



## kay73 (6. Feb 2011)

Ich nehme an, er meint DOM-Modifikationen zur Laufzeit, z. B. via "document.write();"


----------



## Permanent (6. Feb 2011)

Alles klar, ich habe es gerade ausprobiert und es funktioniert mit HtmlUnit!
Danke, für den Tipp!


----------

